# Help me on hong kong curry fishballs (咖哩魚旦) recipe?



## cytan6613 (Jan 18, 2006)

Help me on hong kong curry fishballs (咖哩魚旦) recipe? 

  Hi all, 

  Last week I visit hong kong. After I taste curry fish balls miss it so much. Think to make in by myself. Can any one teach me??



please please ... 


  Best regard 
  Waiting for your reply


----------

